# D-Link Router - bandwidth issue



## maxtor (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a D-Link N300 router which I use for all the devices in my house. The wifi signal is pretty good for 1 tab and 1 desktop that are usually(always) in use. Someone in the house bought a Moto G cellphone, and that became the 3rd device at home using the wifi for accessing the internet. 

The issue is that as soon as the Moto G's wifi is switched on, any other devices that are accessing the internet become very slow, to the point of hanging and not being able to access any sites. Once the Moto is switched off, the wifi internet access becomes normal and browsing/uploads/downloads are fast again. I have a good broadband connection so BB signal strength is not a concern.

Looks like it is an issue where a bulk of the the wifi signal gets diverted to the cellphone when its wifi is switched on. This issue was not there earlier.

I did access the online dashboard of the router and also read the (online)manual but there is nothing that I can find that pertains to the router's signal strength distribution.

I also called up D-Link support and they told me to update DNS to 4.4.2.2. and 8.8.8.8, also change MTU to 1452. But that did not solve it at all. 

Hence requesting help from Digit networking experts. Please help.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2015)

If your router has a bandwidth control or restriction, then assign a fixed amount of bandwidth to the moto G .. 
IT should solve the issue..  If your router does not have such options, you can flash a DD-WRT/Open-WRT ROM to get it


----------



## maxtor (Dec 4, 2015)

It does have a Traffic Control Setting with the option that says "Enable Traffic Control" followed by "Automatic Distribute Bandwidth"

It also has options to key in download and upload bandwidth manually. This is followed by boxes for IP addresses with Bandwidth boxes - I presume to manually adjust bandwidth between devices. 

Actually I don't know what to fill in for individual IP addresses, plus it may get complicated if I have additional devices on some days.

So if I only opt for Automatic Distribute Bandwidth will it distribute bandwidth automatically? 

I read on other sites that the fix lies inside this aspect, called QoS, but I am not sure how to go about it.

Here is a screenshot of the options:

*i63.tinypic.com/x60fg3.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2015)

What you want to do is give moto E's ip address a small amount of bandwidth and the rest of the devices all the remaining bandwidth..
Just tinker around a little, im sure you will find out how to do it


----------



## z3rO (Dec 5, 2015)

Allot  a static local ip (outside DHCP range) to Moto G's MAC address. Fill in that local IP and specify a maximum speed for it in the Traffic Control Rules. Play around with the settings to see what suits you best. 

Most probably all the bandwidth is getting consumed by the Moto G which results into slowdown of the other devices on your network. To confirm this, check the data statistics in your modem configurations.


----------

